# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ! To νέο μου Κοκατιλ ΜΙΣΕΙ ολους τους ανθρωπους ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ!

## papdinos

Αγόρασα ένα αρσενικό κοκατιλ απο pet shop αξημερωτο και μου φανηκε προκληση να το εξημερωσω. Σύμφωνα με τον πετσοπα ειναι λιγοτερο απο ενος χρονου. Ηταν ο πιο υγιης που ειδα σε πολλα πετ σοπ που πηγα και ηταν μαζι με αλλα 2 υγιη αρσενικα περιπου της ιδιας ηλικιας. Ήταν πολύ "ζωντανός" και έκανε αναρρίχηση συνέχεια. Τον εχω για 3 ημέρες.

 Τον εβαλα στο κλουβακι του, και τον τοποθετησα σε επιπλο περιπου στο υψος των ματιων μου και πλατη κλουβιου στον τοιχο. Αμεσως μολις τον εβαλα μεσα αρχισε να ουρλιαζει, σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο και οτι ειναι και η πρωτη μερα στο σπιτι, η μεταφορα του ηταν ασχημη, κλπ.

 Αργοτερα τον πλησιασα και το εδωσα να φαει απο ενα στικ σπορων. Μετα απο αρκετη ωρα αρχισε να τσιμπολογαει απο το στικ, και χαρηκα οτι αρχισα την εξημερωση απο την πρωτη μερα. Μετα παρατηρησα οτι ετρεμε! Δεν το θεωρησα σημαντικο και εβαλα τον δεικετη μου διπλα στο στικ για να κατσει πανω και να φαει, και το εκανε. Το επαναλαβα αυτο αρκετες φορες και αυτος το εκανε. Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το εκανε συνειδητα. Και εκει ηταν το λαθος μου. Νομιζα οτι ειχε αρχησει να εξημερωνετε και τον πιεζα πολυ! Το ίδιο και την δεύτερη μερα, χωρις ομως να με δαγκώσει ποτέ.

 Όποτε ήμουν στο δωμάτιο ούρλιαζε και νομιζα οτι ηταν φυσιολογικό. Μόλις έβγαινα απο το δωματιο όμως, ακουγόταν μια ωραία ησυχία....

 Και ξαναμπήκα και τον πλησιασα. Ηθελε να φαει και απομακρυνοταν απο την ταιστρα επειδη ημουν κοντα. Του μιλουσα ηρεμα με χαμηλο τονο αλλα δεν σταματουσε να κανει το εξης : Χαμήλωνε το κεφάλι, τέντωνε(κάπως) την ουρα, και σηκωνε τους "ώμους" των φτερών, μου έκραζε και πηγαινε περα δωθε! Ειπα να τον σκεπασω για λιγο και μολις τον σκεπαζα ησυχαζε και ετρωγε κανονικα. Τον άφησα αρκετές ώρες να σκούζει και εγώ να ειμαι στο ιδιο δωμάτιο, αλλά ΚΑΜΙΑ προοδος! ΦΟΒΑΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΜΕΤΑΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΙΣΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ!!!

 Νομισα οτι ισως και να εφταιγα εγω που τον πιεσα, ειπα σε αλλον να μπει απλα στο δωματιο και να παει στην αλλη γωνια...Παλι τα ιδια...

 Το να τον αφησω διπλα μου μεχρι να καταλαβει οτι δεν ειμαι απειλη θα παρει καιρο και δεν θελω να τον βλέπω σε αυτήν την κατάσταση :: .

 Επίσης όταν πηγαίνω ΠΟΛΥ κοντα στο κλουβι ησυχάζει, αλλά ΤΡΕΜΕΙ. αυτο ηταν που με εκανε να νομισω οτι ηταν φιλικος.

 Τωρα τον εχω σκεπασει με την λεπτη κουβερτουλα και ειναι ησυχος! Δεν βγαζει αχνα!

 Το βράδυ σήκωσα πολλες φορες την κουβερτα και κοιμάτε με ανοιχτα τα ματια !!!!

----------


## mariakappa

κωστα ασε το πουλι να εξοικειωθει με το περιβαλλον και με σενα.3 ημερες δεν ειναι αρκετες.μπορει να παρει και πανω απο μηνα.προσπαθησε να του μιλας γλυκα και μην βαζεις τωρα το χερι σου γιατι μου φαινεται οτι αισθανεται απειλη.γι'αυτο φωναζει οταν σε βλεπει προστατευει το περιβαλλον του.ενω οταν μας ψαχνουν φωναζουν που δεν μας βλεπουν.οταν δεις οτι σταματαει να τρεμει οταν σε βλεπει και δεν τσιριζει τοτε να αρχισεις την εξημερωση.τωρα μαλλον θα χειροτερευσεις τα πραγματα εαν συνεχισεις.παντως και μονο που ανεβαινει στο χερι σου ηδη, ειναι καλο σημαδι οτι θα μαθει γρηγορα.οπλισου με πολυ υπομονη και καλως ηρθες στον κοσμο των κοκατιλ. :Happy0030:

----------


## papdinos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Είναι και πολύ όμορφος θα ανεβάσω και καμια φωτογραφία να τον δείτε! Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά! Να τον αφησω ξεσκεπαστο δηλαδη και να περιμενω να σταματησει να τσιριζει; Τωρα εχω σκεπασει το μισο κλουβι απο μερια μου και ειναι ησυχος!

----------


## mariakappa

να ακολουθεις παντα το "βλεποντας και κανοντας".εφοσον τωρα του αρεσει το μισοσκεπαστο κλουβι αστο.σιγα σιγα να το ανοιγεις.νιωθει ασφαλεια με το σκεπασμα και οτι προστατευεται απο επιθεση.θα δεις οτι οσο σε συνηθιζει δεν θα το θελει πια.να θυμασαι οτι δεν σε μισει. ισα ισα σε λιγο θα εισαι ο καλυτερος φιλος του απλα τωρα σε φοβαται γιατι δεν σε γνωριζει.σε ενα μηνα θα εχεις αλλο πουλι.

----------


## papdinos

Θα ενημερώσω αργότερα! Και πάλι ευχαριστώ! ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Κώστα καλησπέρα... 
Αρχικά να σου πω ότι το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως το κοκατίλ σου ΔΕ ΜΙΣΕΙ τους ανθρώπους, ούτε κ εσένα.. ένα ζώο που θα μισούσε τους ανθρώπους δε θα ανέβαινε στο χέρι σου από την πρώτη μέρα που το έφερες σπίτι σου.. ακόμα κ να σε δάγκωνε κ να σου έκανε πληγή με αίμα πάλι δε θα σήμαινε ότι σε μισεί... 
Το πουλάκι είναι τρομαγμένο κ σοκαρισμένο από την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος κ οι 3 μέρες που το εχεις είναι πάρα πολύ λίγες για να ξεκινήσεις προσπάθειες εξημέρωσης..
Προσπάθησε να το ενοχλείς όσο λιγότερο γίνεται, βάζε τα χέρια σου μέσα στο κλουβί μόνο για τα απαραίτητα(αλλαγή τροφής-νερού) κ δώσε του χρόνο να συνηθίσει το νέο του σπίτι, εσένα κ τους άλλους ανθρώπους της οικογένειάς σου...
Κ φυσικά μην το ενοχλείς το βράδυ.. δεν κοιμάται με ανοιχτά μάτια, απλά μόλις σηκώνεις την κουβέρτα ξυπνάει!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Οχι απλα μπορει να περασει και μηνας για να εξοικιωθει...μπορει και χρονια μπορει ομως και ποτε!
Μπορει και μεθαυριο αλλα με αυτην τη συμπεριφορα που περιεγραψες δυσκολο..
Δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω αλλα ετσι ειναι..

----------


## giotakismille

τι να πω?

----------


## kaveiros

Μου συνεβη το ιδιο με το κοκατιλ-δραπετη που συμπεριφεροταν σαν εξημερωμενο οταν το βρηκαμε εξω και το μαζεψαμε. Με τον καιρο και αφου συνηλθε φανηκε να αγριευει αλλα στη συνεχεια με τα σωστα βηματα εγινε οπως τα αλλα. Τρωει απ το χερι και καθεται σε χερι. Υποθετω οτι τον πρωτο καιρο ηταν τρομοκρατημενο και με εβλεπε σαν ευκαιρια να σωθει. Ισως λοιπον το κοκατιλ σου να πεινουσε υπερβολικα και αναγκαστηκε να φαει απ το χερι σου. Το οτι το εκανε ειναι καλο σημαδι. Προχωρα αργα αργα και θα δεις προοδο. Τον πρωτο καιρο εφοσον ειναι υγειες , ασε το να συνηθισει το περιβαλλον.

----------


## papdinos

To ότι φουσκώνει είναι κακό; Το κάνει όταν το σκεπαζω και δεν κουνιετε σχεδον καθολου.




 Κάπως έτσι, αλλά το κάνει συχνά. Πότε πιστεύετε να τον παω κτηνιατρο;

----------


## kaveiros

Οχι ετσι κανουν οταν χαλαρωνουν και πριν τον υπνο. Αν ειναι ολη τη μερα ετσι, τοτε υπαρχει προβλημα. Προσεξε με το σκεπασμα, υπαρχει περιπτωση και αυτο να το εξαγριωνει. Αν ειναι σε δωματιο που δεν εχει φασαρια και φως το βραδυ, δε χρειαζεται να το σκεπαζεις.

----------


## mariakappa

μηπως το οτι το σκεπαζεις κρυβει το φως και τον κανει να αισθανεται οτι βραδυαζει και πρεπει να κουρνιασει?

----------


## giotakismille

περιεργο!

----------


## papdinos

Θα το δοκιμασω πρωι γιατι οταν το εκανα ειχε αρχισει να νυχτώνει!

----------


## papdinos

:: Πριν 1 ωρα περιπου που εφερα ενα τραπεζακι για να τον βαλω πανω, ειδα οτι ηταν ησυχος και του εδωσα λιγο απο το στικ με τα φρουτα και τους σπορους και ετρωγε! Μαλιστα για αρκετα λεπτα, και μετα εφαγε λιγο απο την ταιστρα, ετρεμε λιγο ομως.

Συνεχισα για λιγα λεπτα μετα αρχισε παλι να φωναζει και δεν τον πιεσα καθολου, τον σκεπασα και τον καληνυχτισα  :Happy:  εχω ενα καλο προαισθημα...

----------


## mitsman

Διαβασε καλα αυτα:

*Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων.**Βήματα εξημέρωσης του παπαγάλου μας**Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.*

----------


## mitsman

Αλλα σιγουρα και αυτο:  
*Άρθρο για την μεταχείρηση των << φοβικών -fearfull >> πουλιων*

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλε ειναι νωρις ακομα για το οτιδηποτε...περιμενε λιγακι εχει φοβερο στρες το πουλι ακομα!! Δωστου κ αλλο χρονο, απλα σε πρωτη φαση μιλα του κ δινε του να φαει οπως κ κανεις κ ολα θα πανε καλα!!

----------


## papdinos

Άρχισε να μασαει και να βγαζει τα πούπουλα απτην πλάτη του ειναι κακό;

----------


## kaveiros

Εξαρταται τι εννοεις. Ποσα πουπουλα εβγαλε 2-3 η εννοεις πολλα? αν εβγαλε μερικα, προφανως αρχισε να καθαριζεται και φυγαν μερικα φτερα.

----------


## papdinos

Και τωρα που γραφω συνεχεια ετσι στο ξαφνικο αρχισε να τα βγαζει! Νομιζω καραφλωσε το σημειο αλλα δε φαινετε μονο οταν σηκωνει τα φτερα

----------


## kaveiros

Δες αν μπορεις ποσα φτερα εχει βγαλει και τι εννοεις, ολοκληρα φτερα η απλως πουπουλα σαν βαμβακι? Αν μαδιεται και βγαζει ολοκληρα φτερα σε σημειο που να απογυμνωθηκε τελειως καποια περιοχη, υπαρχει προβλημα, το πιθανοτερο στρες.  Αφησε το πουλι να ηρεμησει αν συμβαινει το δευτερο.  Επισης αν μπορεις γραψε μας που εχεις το κλουβι. Χαμηλα? Ψηλα? Σε γωνια? Στη μεση του δωματιου?

----------


## papdinos

Tώρα σα να σταματησε...αλλα δε μπορω να πω αν γυμνωσε καποιο σημειο κατω απο τα φτερα.
το κλουβι ειναι με πλατη τοιχο στη μεση του τοιχου πανω σε ενα τραπεζακι.

τωρα εχει φουσκωσει ανοιγοκλείνει αργα τα ματια και δεν κανει τιποτα.

----------


## kaveiros

Επειδη πρεπει να φυγω, θα σου γραψουν και τα αλλα παιδια οταν μπουν, ειναι νωρις ακομα, φροντισε να ειναι το κλουβι σε καποιο σημειο που να νιωθει ασφαλεια το πουλι. Γωνια η να ακουμπαει σε τοιχο η μια πλευρα του κλουβιου. Επισης αν υπαρχουν αλλα ατομα η αλλα κατοικιαδια στο σπιτι, δε θα πρεπει να πλησιαζουν. Τσεκαρε γυρω απ το κλουβι τι αντικειμενα υπαρχουν. Υπαρχει καθρεφτης η κατινπου μπορει να γυαλιζει καιννα το τρομαζει? αν ναι απομακρυνε ειτε τονκλουβι ειτε τα αντικειμενα. Αυτα ολα για να αποκλεισεις το γεγονος να τρομαζει με κατι στο χωρο, πραγμα αρκετα πιθανο. Υπαρχει περιπτωση το πουλι απλως να καθαριζεται παντως. Οταν καθαριζουν τα φτερα τους, βγαζουν που και που κανενα.

----------


## kaveiros

Τωρα ειδα το τελευταιο σου μηνυμα, πιστευω οτι απλως καθαρισε τα φτερα του και χαλαρωνει.

----------


## svevo30

Πιστεύω πως το καλύτερο είναι να αφήσεις το πουλί να συνηθίσει το χώρο κ εσένα. Μην βάζεις το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί για να το ταίσεις και να ανέβει πάνω στο δάχτυλο, είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη. Καλό είναι στην αρχή να σε βλέπει να κινείσαι στο χώρο, έτσι θα καταλάβει πως απο σενα δεν κινδυνεύει, απλά ζεις κ κινείσαι κ εσύ εκεί γύρω. Όταν το δεις να έχει ηρεμήσει, να περιφέρεται ήσυχα στο κλουβί του, να καθαρίζεται και να τραγουδάει ανέμελο τότε μπορείς να πλησιάσεις το κλoυβί. ΌΧΙ να βάλεις μέσα το χέρι σου, απλά αρχικά να στέκεσαι μπροστά  στο κλουβί και να του μιλάς γλυκά με χαμηλή, σταθερή, ήρεμη φωνή. Με τον καιρό θα δεις πως όταν πλησιάζεις δεν θα φοβάται πια και θα δείχνει ήρεμο χωρίς να τρέμει. Αυτό καλό είναι να το κάνεις για κανα μήνα, εξαρτάται βέβαια και απο τις αντιδράσεις του, απο κει κ υστερα να αρχίσεις τις προσπάθειες εξημέρωσης, κι αυτές όμως βήμα βήμα, πρώτα να συνηθίσει το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβι με τροφή, μετά να το πλησιάσει, να φάει και τελος να ανέβει στο χέρι. Η εμπιστοσύνη με ένα άγριο πουλί κατακτιέται με προσπάθεια και κυρίως με ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ. Καταλαβαίνω πως ανυπομονείς να γίνεται φίλοι αλλά πρέπει να του δώσεις χρόνο να σε εμπιστευτεί, δε σε ξέρει και είναι φυσιολογικό να φυλάει τα νώτα του!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Δεν ειναι καλο που βγαζει τα φτερα απο την πλατη!Ειναι καθαρο σημαδι οτι ειναι δυστυχισμενο!
Ειναι παρα πολυ φοβισμενο,στρεσσαρισμενο και αν δεν το αφησεις να ησυχασει θα σου μαδηθει ολο!
Διαβασε τα αρθρα που σου παρεθεσαν παραπανω,διαβασε ολα τα ποστ των παιδιων που σου απαντησαν,αστο ησυχο γενικοτερα 
και μολις συνηθισει το καινουριο του σπιτι,το καινουριο του κλουβι,τους καινουριους ανθρωπους,τα καινουρια σκευη τροφης,τηνκαινουρια τροφη και και και...τοτε βλεπεις αν ειναι ενα πουλι καταλληλο για να ειναι εξοικιωμενο με τους ανθρωπους!

----------


## papdinos

ΔΕ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΕΙ! ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ 1 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΞΕΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΟΣ! ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ! ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΩ! :Sick0011:

----------


## Georgia_io

Το κλουβί πώς είναι; Τι αντικείμενα έχεις μέσα; Μήπως τον τρομάζει γενικά στο κλουβί...
Γενικά, ηρέμησε... Και εγώ έχω ένα μικρό από τον Σεπτέμβριο, που τώρα άρχισε να με συνηθίζει κάπως και πάλι ακόμα φοβάται αν κάνω κάποια απότομη κίνηση, ή απομακρύνεται όταν πλησιάζω, αλλά μόλις κάνω πώς φεύγω με ψάχνει...
Θέλει σιγά σιγά και υπομονή. Μη του δείχνεις το άγχος σου, το αγχώνεις περισσότερο

----------


## kaveiros

Κωστα μηπως το πουλι που πηρες ειχε ταιρι και δε το ηξερε ο πετσοπας? Μηπως μολις το ξεσκεπασεις και δει φως, φωναζει το ταιρι του? μπορεις να γραψεις βιντεο πως φωναζει και να το ανεβασεις?

----------


## papdinos

Nαι θα φτιαξω αργοτερα, αλλα οχι ο πετσοπας ειχε πει οτι ηταν 3 αρσενικα στο κλουβι(και οντως ετσι ηταν, 3 μεγαλοσωμα με ανοιχτα χρωματα. Και δεν ειναι κελαηδημα αλλα το κανει για να με διωξει. Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι ο τροπος πο σηκωνει τα φτερα αυτο δειχνει...ελεγα να του παρω ταιρι ξερω γω και τα μωρα να τα ταισω μονος μου αλλα δεν εχω χρονο για περισσοτερα ζωα.

Το κλουβι φοβαμε μηπως ειναι μικρο 45 x 27 x 43 cm

----------


## moutro

Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις το πουλάκι σε ένα πολύ ήσυχο δωμάτιο που να μην περνάει κόσμος και να πηγαίνεις εσύ μόνο για να του αλλάζεις τροφή και νερό και κατά τα άλλα μόνο του.Όταν δεις ότι δεν αντιδρά αρνητικά σε αυτό,τότε θα πάς παρακάτω.Είναι καλό που παίρνει κεχρί από το χέρι σου,προφανώς όμως δεν είναι καθόλου έτοιμο για κάτι τέτοιο,οπότε θα έλεγα να αφήσεις την εξημέρωση στη άκρη μέχρι να ηρεμήσει το κακόμοιρο...Δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να έχει περάσει,δεν έχουν και την καλύτερη μεταχείριση συνήθως στα πετσοπ...Αν θέλει το πανί,άστο και μέρα με τη μέρα ξεκίνα να το σπρώχνεις προς τα πίσω και να αποκαλύπτεται σιγά σιγά ο χώρος.Το κλουβί νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο μικρό ναι,δεν ξέρω όμως αν παίζει ρόλο αυτό στη τόσο φοβισμένη συμπεριφορά του. Δείξε υπομονή και εμποιστοσύνη στο ζωάκι σου και με το καιρό θα στο ανταποδώσει!!!Καλή επιτυχία!!!!!

----------


## papdinos

Παιδια...τον ειχα σκεπασμενο την επομενη μερα ειπα να τον ξεσκεπασω και να μην παω καθολου στο δωματιο και τωρα δεν φωναζει καθολου....αλλα απο οτι φαινεται ο υγιεστατος κοκατιλακος ειναι αρρωστος... παιζει να ειχε δικιο το παιδι απο πανω με τις αντιβιοσεις.

εχει υπνηλια ειναι φουσκωμενος, και εχει διαρροια(αυτη τη στιγμη κοιμαται) τρωει νομιζω καλα τουλαχιστον, εχω κατι βιταμινες για το νερο να του βαλω στο νερο;

----------


## mitsman

Να μας βαλεις φωτογραφιες τις κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι Α4!!! σημαντικοτατο... εκεινπου ειναι παιζει να εχει ρευματα αερα?

----------


## papdinos

Oχι αλλα ανοιγω το πρωι τη μπαλκονοπορτα....στο πετ σοπ ηταν εξω(και εκανε ψωφοκρυο)

----------


## mitsman

Να αποφευγεις τα ρευματα αερα οσο μπορεις!!!

Περιμενουμε οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις φωτογραφιες τις κουτσουλιες του!!!
Μην το καθυστερεις... ο κυκλος ζωης των πουλιων δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με αυτον του ανθρωπου.... κυλαει απιστευτα γρηγορα και πριν το καταλαβεις ειναι αργα!

Αν δεν ξερεις πως δες εδω 
*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## papdinos

Εχει προβλημα στο να ενεργηθει...τα κοπρανα δεν πεφτουν(αρα δεν εχει διαρροια τωρα; ) και τα ριχνει κατω με το ραμφος του.

Απο οτι φαινετε τωρα ειναι μονο στερεο και ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ υγρο (το αντιθετο απο πριν). ειναι πρασινες επισης.

θα περιμενω να κανει αλλη μια-δυο και θα βγαλω.

----------


## papdinos

Toυ εβαλα βιταμινες, multi-vit της bogena αλλα δεν ηπιε νερο σημερα... τρωει συνεχεια αυτο ειναι καλο σημαδι; αλλα εννοω ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ δηλαδη κοιματε, ξυπναει παει στην ταιστρα τρωει για κανα 10λεπτο μετα κοιματε για 5 λεπτα ξανα το ιδιο.... ειναι φουσκωμενος και δεν κανει κουτσουλιες συχνα(οπως πριν) και δυσκολευετε στο να τις βγαλει..... Μηπως να τον παω σε πτηνιατρο; Αν τον παω σε απλο κτηνιατρο θα μπορει να του κανει καλη διαγνωση;

----------


## mitsman

Αν μπορεις να τον πας σε πτηνιατρο ειναι ΟΤΙ καλυτερο!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

απο ποια περιοχη εισαι?να σου συστησω εγω εαν θες πτηνιατρο.μην περιμενεις μια-δυο μερες.εαν ειναι αρρωστο δεν εχεις τοσο χρονο.

----------

